# How many own a folder?



## andharwheel (5 Jul 2007)

Myself I have a Birdy red. Bought 2nd hand. Rides very well and can keep up with most other bikes.


----------



## derall (6 Jul 2007)

Airnimal Chameleon 105. Not as foldable as others, so I wouldn't like to commute with it. Take it back and forth between Buckinghamshire and Grampian, so does very nicely for that. Handles the terrain at both end very well, especially good on the steep climbs in the Grampians.


----------



## Amanda P (6 Jul 2007)

Brommie.

(Green. 6 gears. No titanium bits. Love it. Very handy for getting to gigs where there's no parking).


----------



## Emu (6 Jul 2007)

"Forced" to buy a Brompton by Southern Rail last year


----------



## Lardyboy (6 Jul 2007)

Does a seperable Moulton TSR30 count as a folder?


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Jul 2007)

Daewoo Shuttle *hangs head*

Yes, they're cheap and somewhat nasty, and they don't fold so much as collapse, but it works. After a fashion.


----------



## ChrisKH (7 Jul 2007)

Green L6 Brommie for me as well. Bought primarily for bike-train-bike journey that went from a 2 mile-train-3 mile commute (to The Mall where the TdF is starting today/tomorrow) to a 2 mile-train-1/2 mile.


----------



## ibren (7 Jul 2007)

just bought an Airnimal Chameleon pro sport 105 after a long period of drooling, not cycled for many years but decided to start commuting to work, Greenwich>Regent st 18 miles roundtrip ("GULP"), wish me luck.
anywho new to this forum mallarky too so salutations to you all[/b]


----------



## palinurus (8 Jul 2007)

One Brompton. Not regularly used, but essential anyway. Bought because I was impressed with the fold.

I had an Airnimal Joey for a while, am considering a Chameleon now..


----------



## Ru88ell (8 Jul 2007)

Mezzo D9 here. Brilliant kit.


----------



## domd1979 (8 Jul 2007)

A black 3 speed Brompers. Hellfire machine.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Jul 2007)

Used to have a separable Pashley Moulton when I lived on a boat, sold it years ago though.


----------



## TimO (9 Jul 2007)

Dark Green Brompton T3. Use it every day for the 5.5 mile commute into work, in all weather, ie sunny, rain, snow, whatever.

I also tow a Yak Bob behind it for the weekly SainsBurys run.


----------



## Bad Company (9 Jul 2007)

I have always disregarded a folder but I am considering something which could fit in the boot of the car and be used around town.

Any suggestions


----------



## Bromptonaut (9 Jul 2007)

1999 Brompton L5.

Essential tool to link station, office and offsite appointments.


----------



## Emu (10 Jul 2007)

[I have always disregarded a folder but I am considering something which could fit in the boot of the car and be used around town.]

Having bought my Brompton for use on trains I've also found it quite often ends up in the boot of the car "just in case" if we're off to the park with the kids. Or if I'm waiting for them whilst they're dancing or whatever I can have a bit of excercise.[/quote]


----------



## Si (11 Jul 2007)

Had a Birdy Blue about ten years ago - very comfortable bike that gave a good ride for a small wheeled (it had a 16inch rim conversion 'cos you couldn't get good tyres in the R&M 18inch size then) folder. Commuted on it on train, did some club runs and even the odd hilly audax. Very reliable.

Then sold it and got an Airnimal with a mix of DA, Ultegra and 105 kit. It was one of the early ones and the seat mast snapped twice. Airnimal changed the design and I didn't have any moe trouble with the seat mast. But a couple of years ago the main frame snapped in two. So as soon as the warrantee replacement came I sold it, having lost confidence in them even though I'm sure that it would have been fine.
The Airnimal has a nice ride - much like a light tourer and again I used it for commuting, club runs and audaxes.

Now I'm looking at using the trains to get around ago for various reasons so I was in need of a new folder. Have tried a Brommie but wasn't too keen on the ride (I like to honk out the saddle a lot). Dahon had some nice offerings at good prices but I'd heard that some replacement parts are hard to get and that the wheel build quality isn't always that great. Tried a Mezzo - seemed like a nice ride but they only had the 4spd and the bikes are too new to find one second hand.

So, I decided on another Birdy and picked up a used but good condition one on the CTC forum. This one is Birdy Red. It had a comfort stem, which I've customised with the help of Black Dog Bicycles (topdog@blackdogbicycles.com) in the US. It now has a standard road ahead stem fitted to the top of it which makes the reach, and thus the ride, much better.
Next I will be looking at extenting the gear range for when I go touring in the hills.


----------



## Seadog (12 Jul 2007)

Airnimal Rhino - full sus. When I was ordering this I asked them why not make with a Rohlof hub gears - now they do. (I should have got a discount!)

Not a quick fold .. but you can ride this bike all day. 

SD


----------



## ChrisW (12 Jul 2007)

Airnimal Chameleon and been to loads of places with it.

Rides beautifully and if there are any problems, an LBS is always helpful because they are so curious about it.


----------



## ChrisW (12 Jul 2007)

ibren said:


> just bought an Airnimal Chameleon pro sport 105 after a long period of drooling, not cycled for many years but decided to start commuting to work, Greenwich>Regent st 18 miles roundtrip ("GULP"), wish me luck.
> anywho new to this forum mallarky too so salutations to you all[/b]



I've got one (see above!) and sometimes use it for Wimbledon-West End about 19 miles round trip. 

18 miles is a nice distance to start with. Maybe in the first few weeks just do 4 days a week, take Weds off to have a rest.

Best of luck.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jul 2007)

Brompton S6 
Brompton T6 
Airnimal Chameleon 
Birdy Blue 
2 Strida I 
Moulton APB 
Linear Recumbent


----------



## Twenty Inch (12 Jul 2007)

Dahon Impulse 24-gears. 3 on the Sram internal, 8 on the outside.

Great ride and nippy, but build quality isn't brilliant, nor is the fold very practical. The long seat post needs to be kept lubricated or you'll pull the shim and collar off, and as a result there's loads of chances to get oil all over your kit. There are also several adjustable collars which need to be kept JUST so, or the thing gets all loose and wobbly.


----------



## Joe24 (12 Jul 2007)

I have a Seas Sure folding bike. Not expensive but it does the job i wont it to. It gets used every day and has only a few signs of wear over the 412miles on it.



Joe


----------



## Cranky (12 Jul 2007)

Brompton L3, 2001. 

Bought with the best of intentions for my commute at the time when we decided to become a one car family. We did become a one car family.... for about a week and then suddenly found we desperately needed two again. Therefore, Brommie relegated to occasional use. 

Now we've moved to a different area, where two cars are a curse rather than a necessity, so have successfully been a one car family since last October and I ride my bike(s) nearly everywhere. The Brommie still only gets occasional use but I lovingly dust it every so often and lube the chain. Don't think I'd ever sell it.


----------



## mickle (16 Jul 2007)

Brompton, mildly hot rodded. 
I donated my Sinclair A-Bike and Daewoo Shuttle to CoC in part ex on a second hand Lafree.


----------



## Morrisette (16 Jul 2007)

Dahon Vitesse. Not used it very much, gears seem a bit rattly but it's a nice bike. Mainly I bought it so I could have a bike that would fit in my house and so not go rusty through being left outside. Which it does. If I was going to do a bike-train-bike commute I would have to max out the credit card and get a Brompton, I went for a test ride on one but couldn't justify the cost....still would like one though.....


----------



## mmoo (16 Jul 2007)

Twenty Inch said:


> Dahon Impulse 24-gears. 3 on the Sram internal, 8 on the outside..



I've got one of these (well 3x7), took a bit of getting used to how springy it was and the extra time to check all the fastening are as tight as can be does add up but it's great fun and well fast.

Did 30 miles on it once and thought that was about the most I could manage though as it's a bit cramped in the reach for me, I remeber seeing one on ebay that had a stem on it to increase the reach but couldn't work out if it would still fold (didn't think so).


----------



## clefty (18 Jul 2007)

Dahon Jack 26" folder, and I LOVE IT.


----------



## Old Walrus (19 Jul 2007)

Brompton M6 - Thanks Southern and Network South Central......

Good fun!


----------



## John Holiday (19 Jul 2007)

*Folders*

Have a second hand ex-Avon Valley Brompton demonstator with all the different colours evident,so it's quite unusual.
Always in the car boot & gets used most days.
Have done the odd longer ride including a 45 miler one day!
Wouldn't be without it!


----------



## Andy 71 (20 Jul 2007)

Dahon Vitesse D6.

Was a Speed D6, however the frame started to split around the seatpost. Returned to supplier (frame has 15 year guarantee) and got a Vitesse frame in return.

Plus sides: Price, handles rougher surfaces than a Brompton, handles great on tarmac for a folder, especially for bulkier riders like me. Excellent gear range.

Downsides: Heavy, fold Ok, but chainset exposed unlike Brompton. Build uality 50/50. Parts availability. Bulkier fold than Brompton but barely noticeable in a crowded train.

Does the job for me though.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (25 Jul 2007)

I have just received a cheap from t'internet folder. You get what you pay for but it's good enough for what I want it for. 16" wheels, relatively heavy frame but will do me for the several times a week I have to go to the shop and don't want to walk as it takes too long. Finding somewhere to park is a nightmare. It's not worth getting the bike out of the shed (a fight with all the other junk in there) but this opens very quickly and makes the trip to the local shop as quick. It'll live under the stairs and go with me in the boot of the car when we visit people too.


----------



## gpx001 (8 Aug 2007)

Dawes Kingpin - 20" wheels, folds very easily and rides nicely.


----------



## JC4LAB (16 Aug 2007)

Basic C Model Brompton...Bright red it attracts lots of attention.50 miles is no prob..trick is to keep your tyres as hard as you dare' then on smooth roads it flies....


----------



## Deafie (28 Aug 2007)

Dahon Speed 8 . Cheap as chips ( bought in the US, ) and fast as hell around town. Also ride a Sirrus Comp and a Raven Nomad. The Dahon is first choice for anything urban and frenetic.
It also needs loads of maintenance which is good right???


----------



## pw2389 (4 Sep 2007)

Bromptom M6R+. Absolutely perfect for the home - station + station - office run (each leg about 2 miles) and came in handy for going to see the TdF in Kent.


----------



## jay clock (7 Sep 2007)

_"Dahon Speed 8 . Cheap as chips ( bought in the US, ) and fast as hell around town."_

Snap - exactly the same (a Speed p8, so I think the same). I got mine in NYC in Oct 05 and it doesn;t do many miles, but ideal for occasional trips. Hvae done one road ride of 45 miles on it without problems


----------



## asterix (10 Sep 2007)

Another Brompton owner here - L5. It's mainly used round town as I wouldn't go very far on it. I did cycle from Kings X to Croydon and back about 3 years ago and hardly saw another cyclist. It was good fun - there was a real snarl up for some reason (could be normal for all I know) and I was the quickest vehicle on the road for most of the way back.


----------



## Johnny Thin (27 Sep 2007)

Dahon Helius from German eBay earlier this year, I use it to get to and from a partial lift into work (when I don't cycle it all), or lift in and cycle back; at the moment I've got rehearsals in South Brum which I can cycle to from Redditch, dead useful and will pay back what I spent on it eventually in saved fares. It also goes really nicely, in between a MTB and a tourer, I enjoy honking up the hills as I can't do that on my bents.


----------



## greenmark (30 Sep 2007)

Up until Tuesday I used to own a Giant folder which cost me £50 new. But now it's been tea leaved.

I'm now tossing up the idea of whether to buy another folder, buy a £10 non-folder from the local Carrefour hypermarket or spend £3 on a second hand bike.


----------



## gwhite (9 Oct 2007)

I have an Airnimal Chameleon with a triple and intend to use it for light touring. It seems a fine bike, stiff and yet not uncomfortable. I rejected the idea of a rack and went for a SQR with a fair-sized saddlebag.


----------



## bonj2 (10 Oct 2007)

I own a folder, I use it to keep old bank statements and instruction manuals in.


----------



## velocipede2288 (24 Nov 2007)

I have bought an EasyFold, aluminium frame, folds small with a bag that folds up into a small backpack when not being used. I have had the tyres changed for narrower kevlon coated tyres and changed the seat for a more cyle like one. Bought it for takeing in the motor home, but have two fullsized biked also.
this one has 16 inch wheels . Rode well on the thick tyres it has, but still waiting for it to come from the shop where the other tyres are on order, so don't know how they will handle.
Quite a cheap bike, but it only weighs 11km and has a rear carrier. 
already had one guy shout "Get bigger wheels" Tosser! :-)


----------



## mickle (24 Nov 2007)

bonj said:


> I own a folder, I use it to keep old bank statements and instruction manuals in.



Funny!


----------



## Joe24 (5 Dec 2007)

velocipede2288 said:


> I have an EZfold, aluminium frame, weighs ust 11kg. Put Kevlar tyres on it and a new seat and a bar end mirror. Only just had it, so haven't used it much. Haven't had a chance to use it on hills yet.
> Bought it for convenience, to go on busses, trains etc.
> It has 6 gears, derailer.
> It has a nice bag to put it in, and this folds up into a small haversack.
> Alan




what you own 3 of the same bike?


----------



## stevew (19 Dec 2007)

Dahon Jetstream P8................................nice bike, lives in the car boot.


----------



## keepontriking (22 Dec 2007)

Bike Friday Pocket Rocket, 105 equipped - used for general riding, touring, sporty rides, and so on.
Nice frame number - 6666.

Brommie too for buses, trains and shorter journeys.
Its getting on a bit and starting to need a bit of work like a new seatpost sleeve and headset.


----------



## andygates (23 Dec 2007)

Skipbike fixie folder here. Would like to have a frame transplant to a Dahon when cash allows, so it can live in the van as my in-town pootler.


----------



## Yellow Fang (8 Jan 2008)

Brompton L3 here, now equipped with Post Moderne stumpy bar-ends, which look rubbish, but really help; a Brooks Brompton saddle and a Schmidt SONXS hub dynamo.


----------



## robrinay (30 Mar 2018)

I’ve had several all now sold on to pay for the next one. First was a Moulton Stowaway, then a Moulton Apb then a Pashley Moulton Land Rover and a series of 3 Dahons one by one upgraded to a Dahon Jack and now just a Brompton which I’ll be keeping forever.


----------



## Banjo (31 Mar 2018)

I collected my new Brompton ML6 from Evans Cardiff yesterday, this morning my shiny new free bus pass arrived
Im good to go.

PS just been for a ride .Really pleased how stable it is at speed downhill. Still getting used to the gears but all seems to work ok.
The standard seatpost fully extended seems exactly right for me in my usual trainers. Surprised at that as I am only a bare 5ft 10 .


----------



## oldwheels (31 Mar 2018)

Brompton, Bike Friday and Dawes Kingpin


----------



## MarkF (31 Mar 2018)

Had a few in my time but now own 2 Philips Boardwalks, people don't realise that they are Dahon's, the last was purchased a week ago from Ebay, mint, £75.


----------



## StuAff (31 Mar 2018)

robrinay said:


> I’ve had several all now sold on to pay for the next one. First was a Moulton Stowaway, then a Moulton Apb then a Pashley Moulton Land Rover and a series of 3 Dahons one by one upgraded to a Dahon Jack and now just a Brompton which I’ll be keeping forever.


Nice thread resurrection (over a decade since last post)!

Meanwhile, back on topic: Dahon Speed Pro TT (second-hand, from a fellow YACF member- 2008 frame replaced under warranty with a 2010 model, I've since replaced the fork as well, so a bit like Trigger's broom), previously had a 2004 Jetstream XP, which the TT replaced, and a Cadenza (commute bike, nicked)


----------



## chriscross1966 (1 Apr 2018)

Er... 5 Bromptons now...
Henrietta, a supermodified 11 speed H.
Persephone, a bullhorn equipped custom Nickel S5EX, getting upgraded to 11-speed double disc soon.
Francesca, a 14-speed full-Campy race machine, going off for custom paint (Celeste) soon.
Geraldine, an old SWB with an 8-speed hub and a lot of bits of Henrietta before her upgrade. She's a pile of bits atm
Bluebell a project flipper T3.


----------



## John Holiday (2 Apr 2018)

Lardyboy said:


> Does a seperable Moulton TSR30 count as a folder?


No!


----------



## robrinay (2 Apr 2018)

John Holiday said:


> No!


This might just 'put the cat amongst the pigeons?'


----------



## palinurus (2 Apr 2018)

palinurus said:


> One Brompton. Not regularly used, but essential anyway. Bought because I was impressed with the fold.
> 
> I had an Airnimal Joey for a while, am considering a Chameleon now..



Sold the Brompton, the new owner rode it to a podium position in the Brompton worlds and took it to NYC for a short trip.

I don't remember ever wanting a Chameleon but presumably I did at the time of posting. Probably in the same way I got a hankering for a bike with a Gates carbon drive earlier in the week which seems to have evaporated already.


----------



## palinurus (2 Apr 2018)

Did my first time-trial on that Joey, plus Lon Las Cymru.


----------



## palinurus (2 Apr 2018)

First time I did a longish ride on it I saw this cyclist ahead of me and thought his bike looked a bit unusual. Caught him up and he was riding an Airnimal Joey, it was the first time he'd taken it out properly.


----------



## Bill (2 Apr 2018)

I don't see the point of this topic! This is the FOLDING CYCLE SECTION where you expect to find items about folders. There fore I would expect that most messages would be about them........?! With people who own one, replying.....


----------

